# Einzelschritt bei IEC Schrittkette



## rheumakay (15 März 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen,
ich möchte bei einer BoschRexroth-Steuerung (L40) in einer vorhandenen Schrittkette eine Einzelschrittfunktion einfügen.
Dort gibt es die SFCTipmode / SFC Tip Flags (siehe auch Anhang), diese berücksichtigen allerdings nicht die Transitionen in der Kette, d.h. ich möchte erst weiterschalten, wenn die entsprechende Weiterschaltbedingung erfüllt ist.
PS:In die Einzelschritte einzeln ein Signal einfügen möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da es sich um mehrere Ketten handelt.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (18 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich wage mal nen schuss ins Blaue...

Die Steuerung der Schrittkette ist zwar möglich aber ich persönlich mache den TIP-Betrieb trotzdem über eine globale Boolsche Variable. Der Grund dafür ist das es eben oft Prozesse bzw. Abläufe gibt wo es unpraktisch ist dur jeden Schritt zu tippen (z.B. bei Schleifen usw.)

Ich verwende da immer eine globale Variable die ich immer dort einfüge wo die Schrittkette ím Tip-Betrieb anhalten soll. Dies mache ich z.B. nach sichtbaren Bewgungen. Heißt also bei jedem drücken der Tipweiterschaltung sieht der Bediener auch etwas und muss nich tausendmal drücken bis etwas passiert.

Im Automatikbetrieb ist die Variable TRUE...


ich hoffe das hat geholfen...


Gruß Bernd


----------



## rheumakay (18 März 2011)

hallo bernd,
da gebe ich dir recht...für den bediener macht es nur sinn, wenn er "was sehen" kann
allerdings möchte ich den einzelschrittmodus in erster linie zu servicezwecken nutzen, so dass man wirklich step für step durchtasten kann.

so oder so muss ich wohl jetzt noch einmal jede kette anfassen , um dort den einzelschritt einzufügen
(hatte auch schon im forum bei 3s gesucht..da ist wohl eine neue version geplant, dort wird es wahrscheinlich einen so genannten servicemodus geben )
gruß thomas


----------



## Mobi (18 März 2011)

Bei uns ist es so, dass jeder Schritt mindestens eine Weiterschaltbedingung (eine Variable) beinhaltet, welche True ist bei Automatikbetrieb und im Einzelschrittbetrieb false, aber beim Tasten, bei einer steigenden Flanke True ist, also für einen Zyklus True. Und wenn man den Taster 2 Sekunden hält dann immer True bis man loslässt. Um nicht immer zu tippen, wenn man zu einem weitentfernten Schritt möchte in einer Schrittkette.


----------



## rheumakay (18 März 2011)

hallo mobi,
ist klar das das ganze so auch funktioniert..jedoch gibt es so einige "schöne" Befehle die man als VAR_IN VAR_OUT   EINMAL deklariert und somit nicht jedesmal jeden einzelnen step anfassen muss.(zb. SFCRESET )
So ist es bei 3S - keine Ahnung wie es bei Step7/Graph ist...

werde wie schon geschrieben, wohl oder übel, dennoch jeden einzelne transition ändern...

gruß thomas


----------

